# International Mead Day - 6th August - What everyone making?



## biggo (4/8/22)

I will be knocking up a nice easy Braggot, I already made a Sour Hopped mead last weekend and will be Kegging a Hazy IPA Mead tomorrow.

Basic tips on this recipe are to add the honey just like a liquid extract at 30 mins or at the end of the boil and start of whirlpool longer time for more caramelisation. 
Yes, the honey is Heated, will this ruin the mead? no not at all (you will lose some volatile aromatics but look at a bochet it's not a problem) How do I know? I make a fair amount of mead.

Session Pale Ale Braggot - mashing at 69C
Ingredients:
Malts - 50% Pale malt and Pils malt
Honey - 50 % Wildflower Honey
Hops - Cascade
Yeast - Voss Kveik
OG: 1.044
Est FG: 1.005
Eat ABV: 5.1%
IBU: 35


----------



## iamacup (5/8/22)

I span just under 40kg of honey last weekend from the last few seasons with the bees. I washed all the wax cappings, added some nutrient, a bit of acid blend, and chucked in a mead yeast and we'll see what we get out of it. 
It's a 16l brew 
OG of 1.096.
Est FG 1.000 (so guide says)
Est ABV 15-18% 
This is my second mead, and about my 5th total brew. 

I might need to back sweeten it a little as I added acid blend for a 20l brew thinking I'd get there, but settled on 16 at the desired OG. I'm hoping it will come out like a semi-dry table wine.
Currently on day 3 and fermentation is looking very strong, far stronger than a beer.
First racking should be in about 10 days I think.


----------



## akx (5/8/22)

I've got 2x batches of mead going. ~ 8 litres each. Purchased 2 types of honey of ~3kg ea. from the local beekeeping supply store. Following JAO mead recipe. Plan is to keg carbonate and bottle. Possibly blend, depending on how they each turn out. Happy mead day!


----------



## Malchizedec (30/12/22)

I missed this post,

Mead wise, I'm brewing the following

Cyser : highway picked apples with orange blossom honey and D47 yeast).
Bochet Cyser : as above with half the honey cooked slowly for 45 minutes
Traditional Mead : Mallee honey
Blackberry : 9kg of blackberries with Mallee honey
Blueberry : 11 kg berries with Mallee but 45 litres rather than 23.


----------

